# Sneak Peek of new HD DVR at Cedia 2009?



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

http://www.engadgethd.com/photos/directvs-2009-cedia-booth/2278828/

Take a look, is this DirecTV's next HD DVR?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Rumors of a Whole Home DVR or Server have been circulating for months.

This might be some slight insight into that.

Clearly there are alot of things going on at DirecTV these days, in terms of potential future viewing technology.


----------



## lzhj9k (Mar 14, 2009)

If you look at the other photos...............

The one you posted shows to be Multi Room DVR, if you can go by the screen shot of that Flat Panel in that particular room

The side of the mock up house has SWM on the side of it too..........


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

lzhj9k said:


> If you look at the other photos...............
> 
> The one you posted shows to be Multi Room DVR, if you can go by the screen shot of that Flat Panel in that particular room
> 
> The side of the mock up house has SWM on the side of it too..........


When i was looking at the other photos, it also showed receivers in the other rooms that seemed to look considerably thinner than the DVR (these might be the new HD client boxes?)


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Interesting!


----------



## lzhj9k (Mar 14, 2009)

Here is the room with the Flat Panel showing " Multi Room DVR"

Also the side of the house with SwiM....... Single Wire Multiswitch


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

I just got a reply from Ben at EngadgetHD... the boxes in the demo house were apparently empty props... nothing functional, but I'm still hedging bets that it's something good "in the works".


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice Post, thanks.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

At first I thought that was the unit. But it looks like it's a black unit within a glass event enclosure?


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Sixto said:


> At first I thought that was the unit. But it looks like it's a black unit within a glass event enclosure?


I don't think so, look at the top of it too. I don't think it is an enclosure for events.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

dave29 said:


> I don't think so, look at the top of it too. I don't think it is an enclosure for events.


I'm still thinking that's a black unit within a cover. Could be wrong but looks like it.

The right has "push" on the glass so you can open the glass front door. (maybe )


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Sixto said:


> I'm still thinking that's a black unit within a cover. Could be wrong but looks like it.
> 
> The right has "push" on the glass so you can open the glass front door. (maybe )


Hmmm, interesting. I can't wait to find out.


----------



## calidelphia (Feb 17, 2007)

Sixto said:


> The right has "push" on the glass so you can open the glass front door. (maybe )


So does the Left.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

calidelphia said:


> So does the Left.


Yep, I just pushed on it and nothing happened. 

We needed someone in Atlanta!!!!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for posting very interesting


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Hmmm...Looking very closely at the lower right hand corner I think I can make out: AMD2.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

BubblePuppy said:


> Hmmm...Looking very closely at the lower right hand corner I think I can make out: AMD2.


It looks like a Dolby Digital logo and an Energy Star logo to me...

Also, it looks like the glowing DirecTV logo is the "power" indicator (nice design touch) and you can see the other buttons that look like they would be touch-sensitive (similar to Dish Network's latest DVR offering...

And the "push" labels appear to be on two separate doors, the right one sized about the right width for Access Card... access... and the left is smaller for other things (maybe USB or other inputs?)


----------



## kw2957 (Apr 5, 2008)

This is too cool! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I could probably photoshop a DVR that looked as good as this one and I don't even have photoshop!


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

So did anyone on here go to Cedia?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

The other difference from what we have currently is that mock-up has a dedicated 1080p indicator LED.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> And the "push" labels appear to be on two separate doors, the right one sized about the right width for Access Card... access... and the left is smaller for other things (maybe USB or other inputs?)


The current models also have two doors so that would be reasonable.

I wonder when all the people who insisted that the TiVo software would be on the HR2x will start finally realizing that it will not?


----------



## MadManNBama (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow, I hope this unit comes out next year. My wife wants a HDDVR for the TV she watches all the time. I could give her mine and upgrade to this!

If it really is a whole home unit, I'd have to see how all that will work out and how big the hard drive is before committing. With HD content, I'd need about 1TB between my wife and I.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Sixto said:


> I'm still thinking that's a black unit within a cover. Could be wrong but looks like it.
> 
> The right has "push" on the glass so you can open the glass front door. (maybe )


The DirecTV logo is on the top of the black plastic case so I don't think that's an event display case.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Guys... this "piece" is dummy mock up... an empty box. Several of my guys were at the show. The unit you see was empty, nothing in it. Speculation based on this is pointless.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> It looks like a Dolby Digital logo and an *Energy Star logo to me...
> *
> Also, it looks like the glowing DirecTV logo is the "power" indicator (nice design touch) and you can see the other buttons that look like they would be touch-sensitive (similar to Dish Network's latest DVR offering...
> 
> And the "push" labels appear to be on two separate doors, the right one sized about the right width for Access Card... access... and the left is smaller for other things (maybe USB or other inputs?)


Now that you mention it, and on closer scrutiny, I think you are correct.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

LarryFlowers said:


> Guys... this "piece" is dummy mock up... an empty box. Several of my guys were at the show. The unit you see was empty, nothing in it. Speculation based on this is pointless.


Not entirely. Even though it's a shell, it still may be a physical representation of a new model in development...


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> The DirecTV logo is on the top of the black plastic case so I don't think that's an event display case.


Agree. Just seemed like that was a dummy DirecTV event cover, with a clear front, and a dummy black HRxx inside. Or maybe a total dummy with HRxx faceplate inside.


----------



## zudy (Jul 23, 2009)

Whatever it is, it is very cool. There are big thing comming. Nice job DTV


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Sixto said:


>


Whomever set this display up with a funnel for watering the receiver should be shot.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Very cool looking. I wish I could have gone!


----------



## Ken_F (Jan 13, 2003)

Though it isn't necessarily indicative of the final product, that box has an Energy Star logo.

Broadcom issued this press release last week:



> *New Solutions Enable Service Providers to Deploy Multi-Room DVR Throughout the Connected Home while Reducing Cost and Power Requirements*
> 
> AMSTERDAM, Sept 08, 2009 -- IBC 2009 -- Broadcom Corporation (Nasdaq: BRCM), a global leader in semiconductors for wired and wireless communications, today announced new single-chip, multi-format high definition (HD) satellite set-top box (STB) solutions featuring an integrated Multimedia over Coax Alliance (MoCA®) 1.1 core. With these new system-on-a-chip (SoC) solutions, service providers worldwide can now offer whole-home digital media distribution and connected TV services that enable subscribers to securely access, store and share multiple types of digital media content including HDTV programs, video-on-demand, multi-room digital video recorder (DVR) programming, Internet content, user-generated video, music, photos and voice over Internet protocol.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Ken_F said:


> Though it isn't necessarily indicative of the final product, that box has an Energy Star logo.
> 
> Broadcom issued this press release last week:


Great information. Thanks for posting. Previous theories were that the new box would be based on other (older) BCM73xx processors, but these 7340/7342 processors sound very nice. Wonder if they'll wait for them to be generally available in large quantities. Or maybe they need these, hope so!


----------



## homerofwar (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey guys check out DirecTv website now, they changed to the new design on the normal DVR+ system, if you goto directv's website and click on equipment, then recivers, then goto the DVR+ they updated the design on the site, also the best buy i work at we are already carring the new DVR+ its very interesting to see if there any hardware changes.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

harsh said:


> Whomever set this display up with a funnel for watering the receiver should be shot.


Or maybe just shoot anyone who isn't smart enough to to know that you don't have to water an artificial plastic plant.:kickbutt:


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

homerofwar said:


> Hey guys check out DirecTv website now, they changed to the new design on the normal DVR+ system, if you goto directv's website and click on equipment, then recivers, then goto the DVR+ they updated the design on the site, also the best buy i work at we are already carring the new DVR+ its very interesting to see if there any hardware changes.


Uh, looks just like the HR2x series to me.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

homerofwar said:


> Hey guys check out DirecTv website now, they changed to the new design on the normal DVR+ system, if you goto directv's website and click on equipment, then recivers, then goto the DVR+ they updated the design on the site, also the best buy i work at we are already carring the new DVR+ its very interesting to see if there any hardware changes.


what new design. thought this was the old R16?


----------



## homerofwar (Jan 3, 2009)

Sixto said:


> what new design. thought this was the old R16?


oh yeah that was the model number on the unit at my store, ive only had directv since jan so I wouldn't know about the previous models, but the design is very very similar to the new HD-DVR design just without the gloss


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

According to those engadget pictures, it also appears that the casing they use to cover the exterior wires now has flashing LED's on it. Don't think I'd like that. Neighbors might complain too.


----------



## bjdraw (Jan 25, 2007)

Just a few other tid bits that the guys working the booth told me.

It does use the single wire technology and they said it would use MoCA to connect the boxes together. He said that while you'd be able to watch anything from any DVR in the house from any other STB in the house, it wouldn't be the full experience. I believe he mentioned they weren't planning on letting you schedule recording or do automatic conflict resolution between DVRs, but maybe eventually they'll add it. 

Also, DirecTV PR did confirm that the current beta software is not using the same RVU alliance related software that DirecTV promised to deliver next year, so obviously they are taking this from more than one approach.


----------



## am7crew (Jun 6, 2009)

multi-room dvr would be cool if it was a one unit thing instead of networking 4 DVR's. especially if a user could use ondemand thus only having to hookup the dvr to one ethernet hookup. we'll see though. In theory if it were like uverse multiroom that would be cool, not too keen on the version in CE.


----------



## mcmattyo (May 27, 2007)

maybe it's an r-22?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> According to those engadget pictures, it also appears that the casing they use to cover the exterior wires now has flashing LED's on it. Don't think I'd like that. Neighbors might complain too.


They don't like the electric light parade? :lol:


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Sounds like an R22-100.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I believe current DVRs as servers are limited to only serving one client at a time, is that correct? For example, a DVR can be viewed locally and also remotely by someone using DIRECTV2PC, but two people on different PCs in the home can't use DIRECTV2PC as the same time on that server... right? If the same logic applies to MRV (one client at a time) this would not be a great solution, so they must have something planned to let one DVR serve multiple simultaneous clients ...


----------

